# New To Forum... Plow Sticking left and right..



## ZealYouthGuy (Oct 22, 2005)

Hi all, 

New to forum, snow plowed for play and friends for years. This year I am going after a couple of contracts. I have two trucks, one a dump truck the other an extended cab f250 4x4.

I have a meyers e47 on the 4x4 (it's what came with it) and the plow lifts great. Sometimes the power angle works and sometimes it doesn't. I have checked my fluid level. But I am not sure of a few things....

When I fill my fluid do I want the pump down and the plow hooked up and straight (or does any of that matter).

I have read that it could be couplers. Any help would be appreciated!

Bob in Ohio


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

The pump should down when checking fluid. If you go to meyers web site, and you can read manuals.


----------



## ZealYouthGuy (Oct 22, 2005)

RYDER said:


> The pump should down when checking fluid. If you go to meyers web site, and you can read manuals.


Thanks, I will check that out. Any comment on the couplers idea?


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

Sounds like an electrical problem.

Rip out that junk pin connector and get the hardwire kit from meyer. Like fifty bucks.


----------



## ZealYouthGuy (Oct 22, 2005)

I don't *think* it's an electrical connection, but I will redouble my efforts and make sure.


----------



## Killswitch (Aug 9, 2005)

The fact that it "sometimes" angles and sometimes doesnt makes me believe its a connection issue.

I have a MD11 and just went through the same thing, and the wiring harness just wasnt passing current effectively or all the time.

They are very finicky.

It may be a faulty C solenoid valve but I doubt it.


You should be able to hotwire the plow itself to see if it works, bypassing the current wiring to eliminate mecahnical issues.

Granted Im just tossing out opinions and such. Tryin to help.


----------



## ght1098 (Jan 31, 2005)

If you are asking questions about the couplers, change them, they are cheap. Also look at the 3 small wires going to the solinoids, check the connections for looseness, corrosion etc. also look at the angle switch (asuming you have the toggle switches), it is a mechanical part and they fail. Check the fluid with the pump down, level shoud be about an inch from the top. Good luck, welcome to the site.


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

Cahnge the couplers, but make sure you use the ball type and not the pin type. Have had the pin type not work new out of the box but switched to the ball type without any problems.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

Use the websites for meyer, or catalog from Angelos or other such plowing catalogs to your advantage. You can contact Meyer and I think they will send a repair manual for free or at least a small fee. These things can walk anyone thru their problems. I put one in each truck with a meyer plow with spare solenoids and tools. 

If it is sticking when fully extended left or right, you might check your cylinders to make sure they aren't over extending. Otherwise it sounds like it could be a solenoid. I am not real sure on the E-47 as we run E-60's. The Meyer repair manual will walk you thru these sorts of problems.


----------

